# Listen to this sermon!



## ReformedWretch (Dec 9, 2008)

SermonAudio.com - The Great White Throne (Tharptown Baptist Church)


----------



## N. Eshelman (Dec 9, 2008)

Do you have an outline of it? What is the text and main points? 

I will try to get to it later.


----------



## SolaGratia (Dec 9, 2008)

nleshelman said:


> Do you have an outline of it? What is the text and main points?
> 
> I will try to get to it later.




Are you kidding me, Baptist don't need no outlines to preach


----------



## Confessor (Dec 9, 2008)

Very "Sinners in the Hands of an Angry God"-esque. The one thing I didn't quite like is that he said that some people in the congregation were decreed to hell. While it likely is true that some are under wrath -- just as all of us were at some point, prior to our regeneration, justification, etc. -- it is not necessarily true that any are reprobates in his congregation. Still, very good. The homepage for his church showed the "other half" of the Gospel, the glory and power of Christ, which was pretty sweet. It reminded me of the part of Edwards's "Sinners..." sermon where he spoke about the doors of mercy being flung wide open.


----------



## Wannabee (Dec 10, 2008)

It's probably because that's what grabs attention, Joshua. Most of us preach verse by verse, but the most popular sermons are topical. He's expositional, but surely topical as well. And he's got a drum to beat, and beats it very loudly when he decries contemporary christianity.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Dec 10, 2008)

Go to his Sermon Audio Home page for many different things


----------

